# sucker run?



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

lookin for an update in omer or some other place for that matter on sucker run. lookin to take my father out for his first trip to omer if the fishing is heated up? all geared up and ready to go, but lookin for direction would be nice. where to set up, what weight line sinkers to use and hook size? any info would help out greatly.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There is another post on this page which indicates that the Suckers are in the Rifle river in Omer.


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

Hey Scottfree,
I just went past there a few days ago and they were hitting them pretty good in Omer.
Just get on 75 north and take the 23 split into Standish. Stay on 23 and follow it into Omer you will cross the river and see as your crossing the big festival going on. There will be campers and Rv there. I am not sure if your camping there on where to set up, but you can get out and talk to someone. I am sure they will set you straight on where to go...
Good luck Wally...


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I will be passing through this weekend...I'll stop to see how they are doing and report back.


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

Me and a frriend floated it last sunday.I think its Mafiate bridge there.Take 75 to the rose city alger exit and go to the shell station make a right untill you hit the river. We caught alot of them after about 5 minutes of floating.Only thing is i dont know much on who owns the land and if theyll let you fish.


----------



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

this is why i love this site. ask a question and people genuinely respond with info. thanks to all. hoping to get there tomorrow or monday. hope there is still some fishing to be had.


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

The area where Scott mentioned is where I hammerred them last Saturday. They had just arrived so you will have a good time. I was nailing them on black egg sucking leech but I am sure just about anything would work. Have fun, maybe you will get a steel if you can get your drift through the pods of suckers. As far as access, it is all private land, public access at the bridge, as long as you stay in the water and are willing to do some wading no one can say squat. Good luck.l


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

Sorry, area Richard mentioned


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

Several hours their today. Saw 6 guys take about 4 hours to fill a cooler. It was verrrrry slow. All nets pulled up were empty. No one fishing Singing. Several at Au Gres fishing hard including self went 0/0 and only saw 2 dink perch caught. A very slow coast swing today.:sad: Didn't have the optimism for Tawas and furthur North.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I caught a ton near Skidway Lake this weekend.....a ton.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Was just wondering, heard some things threw the grapevine and a friend i know said there is a sucker run in at chesaning. Has anyone heard similar things or is this friend full of doody?


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

In thick, just follow them up stream. IE: Between Alger and Rose City ( hope this is not too specific) :lol:


----------

